# Widget Location in ROM? ( n00B!3 ? )



## pur3vil (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a big fan of Cyanogen, But I wanted to give VanillaGB a go, So I dumped it in, I nandroided back to my cyanogen build, The biggest issue I am running into is the lack of the Modified Power Widget, Where would I find the modified widget in cyanogen so I can rape it from there and take it to VGB?


----------



## jHutch (Nov 12, 2011)

Its not that simple. Your better off looking for a power widget from the market.

<html xmlns:fb="http://ogp.me/ns/fb#">


----------

